# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Dallimet e Orthodhoksisë me Katolicizmin

## Albo

*ORTHODOXY & CATHOLICISM* 

_By Father Theodore Pulcini, PhD_ 


Every so often we hear someone say, Orthodox Christianity   lets see, isnt that sort of like the Eastern branch of the Roman Catholic Church? No, not really. Orthodoxy and Roman Catholicism are distinct bodies with significant differences.

In discussing these differences, my approach will be primarily auto-biographical. Almost two decades ago I began a long and arduous process of discernment that led to my conversion from Roman Catholicism to Orthodoxy.

At the outset, I must state that I am grateful for my Catholic upbringing, which imparted to me a sober appreciation of Christian doctrine and a healthy experience of spiritual discipline. My embracing of Orthodoxy occurred not as a result of hostility toward my religious past, but in fulfillment of it. It was my upbringing in Roman Catholicism that prepared me to recognize the light of pristine Christianity that still shines in Orthodoxy. That recognition began during my college years as a result of theological and historical inquiries.


*A CLASH OF VIEWPOINTS* 

After years of Catholic religious education, I had come to accept the Rome-centered view of Church history: that Christ had chosen Peter to be the head of the Church, the first pope, and that the church founded by Peter, the church of Rome, from the very beginning had a preeminence and superiority over all of Christendom. Moreover, the bishops of Rome who succeeded Peter inherited his power as the head of the Church and the vicar of Christ on earth, down to the present day.

Rebelliousness, I was taught, led the Protestants to reject this divinely established structure of Church authority, giving rise to their heretical teachings and endless divisions. In my religious training, the Catholic view of Church history had been opposed to the Protestant view, which was presented as seriously deficient.

In college, however, I began to see that history is always written from a particular perspective. There is no such thing as objective history; all historians tell their story from a particular viewpoint. Thus, in an attempt to arrive at an honest appreciation of another Christian historical perspective, I began to explore the Protestant account of early Christianity.

To be sure, I detected flaws in it. It seemed to me that, in reaction to the abuses in medieval Catholicism, Protestantism had gone too far; it had thrown out the baby with the bath water, so to speak. For example, the Protestant view did not adequately account for the sacramental and hierarchical aspects of the early Church so clearly described in ancient Christian texts; it simply dismissed them as evidence of early corruptions and aberrations. Nevertheless, the Protestant critique of the Catholic viewpoint forced me to confront some serious questions I would otherwise have ignored.


*VEXING QUESTIONS* 

For example, even if Peter did enjoy a sort of preeminence among the Apostles, did that mean Christ intended for him to have the kind of primacy among bishops and the sort of universal power over the entire Church that the later popes claimed?  When Christ said, You are Peter, and on this rock I will build My church (Matthew 16:18), was the rock on which the Church was to be built the person of Peter and his successors, or was it the confession that Peter had just made: You are the Christ, the Son of the living God (Matthew 16:16)? It seemed if Christ did confer on Peter a sort of preeminence, it was by virtue of this confession of faith; it alone could serve as the foundation for the Church.

And if Christ gave to Peter the power to loose and to bind (And I will give you the keys of the kingdom of heaven, and whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven Matthew 16:19), he gave the same power to all the disciples as well (Assuredly, I say to you, whatever you bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be loosed in heaven Matthew 18:18).

Furthermore, whatever Peters privileged position was in the early Christian community, it certainly had little in common with the prerogatives claimed by later bishops of Rome. To say that the later papal office was simply a fleshing out, a logical development, of the role of the Apostle Peter in the primitive Church seemed more and more untenable to me.

And what about the Catholic teachings that precipitated the Reformation  the doctrines concerning indulgences and purgatory? What of the Roman dogmatic pronouncements on the Immaculate Conception, papal infallibility, and the Assumption of Mary, all rejected by Protestants?

On the one hand, the Protestant critique raised vexing questions that pointed to flaws in the Catholic viewpoint. On the other hand, the Protestant viewpoint did not seem to present a satisfactory alternative. I was stymied.

It was only gradually that I came to realize that my dilemma was the result of seeing these questions solely in terms of the dispute between Catholicism and Protestantism. In the course of my reading, however, I saw that another perspective  the most ancient of all  was relevant to my search: the perspective of the Orthodox Church.


*A FRESH PERSPECTIVE 
*
Who were the Orthodox, anyway? I had had some exposure to them. Their churches dot the landscape of western Pennsylvania, where I grew up. I had many Orthodox classmates throughout my years in elementary and secondary school. But I had simply written off Orthodoxy as a sort of underdeveloped Catholicism, embraced by certain ethnic groups, such as Russians, Greeks, and Serbs, whose fierce tribal loyalties motivated them to set up their own national churches and to reject what I considered to be the more mature, universal Christianity of Catholicism.

 But as I continued to read, I discovered that, no matter how Orthodox Christianity had been disfigured in the ethnic enclaves of western Pennsylvania, it nonetheless saw itself as a universal Faith  indeed the ancient Catholic Faith  that refused to fall prey to what it saw as serious aberrations that had developed in Roman Catholicism.

These aberrations fell into five categories: (1) the understanding of the papacy; (2) the filioque; (3) the teaching regarding purgatory and indulgences; (4) the new dogmas  the Immaculate Conception, papal infallibility, and the Assumption; and (5) various practices enforced in the Roman Church, such as Communion under one species (the laity receiving only bread and not wine), the separation of baptism and confirmation (chrismation), and compulsory clerical celibacy.

I saw that many of the very same criticisms adduced by Protestantism against Roman Catholicism were voiced by Orthodoxy as well. But I felt obliged to take the Orthodox critique much more seriously. After all, Protestantism emerged in force only in the sixteenth century; the Orthodox Church, on the other hand, traced its origins all the way back to the Apostles themselves. Even the Roman Church conceded as much, recognizing the validity of the Orthodox Churchs sacraments and the venerable antiquity of its institutions. It considered the Orthodox Church to be schismatic (separated), but not heretical (teaching false doctrine).

The Orthodox Church, on the other hand, had the boldness to label the Roman Church both schismatic and heretical! On what grounds could it make such claims? I began to investigate the differences between Orthodoxy and Roman Catholicism in an attempt to discern which stance was more defensible.


*THE PAPACY*

To my surprise, the Orthodox did not in principle deny the primacy of the pope of Rome. But they did differ from the Roman Church in their understanding of it.

According to the Orthodox, the pope of Rome enjoyed a status of first among equals. That is, all bishops are fundamentally equal; there is no such thing as an episcopus episcoporum, a bishop of the bishops. Certain bishops in Orthodoxy  patriarchs, metropolitans, archbishops  enjoy special status among their brother bishops but not above them. They lead other bishops by forming consensus, not by issuing peremptory decrees. In other words, no bishop in Orthodoxy has the right to push aside a brother bishop and impose his will in that bishops territory. The pope of Rome, on the other hand, claims such a prerogative.

Which position was correct? It seemed to me that in the ancient Church it was the Orthodox position that prevailed. Church historians recognize that, in organizing itself, the ancient Church followed what is called the principle of accommodation. That is, the cities of greatest importance in the Roman Empire came to be recognized as the primary bishoprics in the early Church.

Gradually, five cities of great prominence in the empire emerged as the five preeminent patriarchal sees in the Church: Rome, Constantinople, Alexandria, Antioch, and Jerusalem. Rome held a primacy of influence among them  not because the church there had been founded by Peter (after all, Peter had been the bishop of the church in Antioch before he ever saw Rome!) but because it was the church of the capital city. This is why Constantinople held the second position of honor  because Constantine in the fourth century made it the new imperial capital.

Of the five principal centers of the early Church, four of them Constantinople, Alexandria, Antioch, and Jerusalem  were in the East. They could maintain a system of checks and balances among themselves. If any claimed too great an influence for itself, it could be readily challenged by the other nearby centers.

Not so with Rome. Isolated from the other centers, it was the only patriarchal see in the West and gradually came to develop an exaggerated sense of its authority. There was no other patriarchal see nearby to counter its claims. Rome thus ascribed ever greater prerogatives to itself.

Gradually, as a result of political developments, it did become possible for the pope of Rome to exercise wider and wider sway throughout the entire Church. To shore up this newfound power, the doctrine of universal papal jurisdiction was articulated in clear opposition to the practice of the ancient Church.

It thus seemed that the Roman doctrine of papal primacy was an innovation that had no precedent in early Christianity; it was formulated as a theological justification for the political power which historical circumstances had conferred upon the Roman church. It became clear to me that the Orthodox position was far more consistent with the understanding of authority in the early Church.

What is more, I was struck by the Orthodox Churchs willingness even today to recognize Rome as the first among equals if only Rome would reject its pretensions. In other words, if Rome again affirmed the early Churchs understanding of authority, the Orthodox Church would again recognize Romes primacy. I therefore came to see the division between the Eastern and Western churches as the result not of Orthodoxys stubborn refusal to recognize papal authority, but of Roman Catholicisms unjustifiable papal claims.


THE FILIOQUE 

Then there was the dispute between the Orthodox and the Roman Catholics regarding the filioque. This Latin word, meaning and the Son, was added unilaterally by the Roman Church to the original text of the creed that had been composed at the councils of Nicea (325) and Constantinople (381). This creed originally read, I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Lord and Giver of Life, who proceeds from the Father. This is exactly what Jesus taught when He said, But when the Helper comes, whom I shall send to you from the Father, the Spirit of truth who proceeds from the Father, He will testify of Me (John 15:26).

Gradually the Western church added the filioque, so that the text came to read, I believe in the Holy Spirit, the Lord and Giver of Life, who proceeds from the Father and the Son. This gave rise to the Roman doctrine of the double procession, according to which the Holy Spirit proceeds not only from the Father but from both the Father and the Son.

The thought of such Western Fathers as Tertullian (d. c. 220) and Augustine (d. 430) paved the way for this alteration. It seems the actual insertion of the filioque was made at the Council of Toledo, held in Spain in 589. The addition did not remain a purely Spanish phenomenon, however. It gradually spread to France and Germany.

The propagation of the filioque was part of Charlemagnes agenda. He flaunted the Western addition to the creed before flabbergasted Eastern Christians and incessantly attempted to force Pope Hadrian I to insert it officially into the creed. The pope, however, did not yield to the emperors demands; he conceded to Charlemagne that the doctrine of the filioque was admissible but insisted that the doctrine of the single procession (that the Spirit proceeded from the Father alone) was consonant with both the Fathers of antiquity and the Tradition of the Church of Rome. Nevertheless, Charlemagne persisted. Gradually, use of the filioque spread throughout the Western church.

The Eastern reaction against the filioque was two-pronged. On the one hand, the Greeks objected to any addition to the creed. The councils that had produced the words of the creed had clearly forbidden any additions to, or subtractions from, it. On the other hand, the Eastern Church was convinced that, from a theological point of view, the doctrine of the filioque was incorrect.

In the ninth century, the patriarch of Constantinople, Photius, wrote an encyclical condemning a number of Western innovations (doctrines and practices not held by the early Church), among which was Romes addition of the filioque to the creed. He actually accused the Roman pope, Nicholas, of heresy in this matter and excommunicated him!

The addition to the creed was thus established as a perennial point of contention between the churches of East and West, and remains so until this day.

I must admit that I did not understand all of the fine points of Trinitarian doctrine brought up in the arguments between the East and West. But I did see one thing clearly: the Orthodox Church to this day retains the original text of the Nicene Creed, while the Roman Church uses an altered text.

As I became more and more convinced of the validity of the Orthodox Churchs stance on the matter of the filioque, I was encouraged to consider other Orthodox criticisms of Rome. I turned next to the issue of purgatory and indulgences.


*PURGATORY AND INDULGENCES* 

I had been sensitized to the issue of purgatory and indulgences through my reading of historical texts relating to the rupture between Roman Catholicism and Protestantism. It was, after all, the issue of selling indulgences that sparked the fires of Reformation in the sixteenth century. I knew that Orthodox, like Roman Catholics, prayed for the departed. Did that mean they also accepted purgatorian doctrine and the related teachings concerning indulgences?

The answer to this question was a resounding no. Roman Catholicism justifies its practice of praying for the dead as follows: Even after a sinful action is forgiven, there still remains a temporal punishment due to that sin which must be expiated. If someone should die after having been forgiven (in a state of grace) but before having the opportunity to expiate the temporal punishment, that person is assured of heaven. But before being able to enter it, he or she must spend some time in purgation  hence the doctrine of purgatory.

This temporal punishment due to sin can be expiated not only through penitential effort but also through a gift of the church. By this scheme the church draws from the infinite merits earned by Christ and the saints and applies them to a particular person so that all or part of that persons temporal punishment due to sin is expiated. This gift is called an indulgence. It can be used to expiate ones own temporal punishment due to sin, or it can, through intercessory prayer, be applied to a suffering soul in purgatory, so that the soul may then enter the fullness of heavens joys.

Orthodoxy, I discovered, finds such reasoning excessively mechanistic and quite foreign to the spirit of the gospel. Yes, Orthodoxy believes in a state of existence between the time of death and the dawning of the Last Day, but it is a place of rest quite different from the purgatory of Roman Catholic doctrine. The idea of purgatory is based on an obviously legalistic notion that the soul must pay what it owes before being admitted to the full joys of heaven.

This teaching makes the Orthodox Christian uneasy on two counts: First, Orthodoxy avoids understanding salvation in legalistic terms. Because Christ made a complete sacrifice for our sins, once we are forgiven, we are forgiven. There is no need to provide expiation for some residual debt which remains after one is forgiven. Thus, Orthodoxy rejects the whole idea of temporal punishment due to sin.

Second, Orthodoxy teaches there is no experiencing the full joy of heaven (which a soul supposedly would experience, according to the Roman Catholic understanding, once it has undergone sufficient purgation) until the Last Day. The intermediate state, in the Orthodox view, is therefore not a state between heaven and hell in which some souls must spend time before entering heaven. It is, rather, a state of repose where all souls rest in anticipation of the Last Day (see 1 Thessalonians 4:13-17). In that repose they have a foretaste of their eternal reward or punishment, which will be fixed on the Last Day.  

In the meantime, the Orthodox Church teaches, these souls benefit from the prayers of the faithful. These prayers, as acts of love, comfort the souls of the departed and better prepare them to stand confident of Gods grace and mercy at the dread judgment seat of Christ on the Last Day.

The Orthodox Church gives no mechanistic explanation of how these prayers benefit the departed. It simply affirms the ancient Christian teaching that such prayers are efficacious in preparing the souls of the departed for the final judgment. For example, Saint Paul interceded for the departed Onesiphorus when he wrote, The Lord grant to him that he may find mercy from the Lord in that Day (2 Timothy 1:18). In this attitude, the Orthodox Church much more closely reflects the viewpoint of the early Church and abstains from the more speculative and legalistic justifications for such prayers which characterize the Roman Catholic doctrines of purgatory and indulgences.

These late doctrines seemed to be innovations without a firm basis in the teaching of the Scriptures and the early Church. But as my research continued, I discovered that these innovations were not the only ones that had found their way into Roman Catholic teaching.


*THE NEW DOGMAS* 

I had always taken great pride in three distinctively Catholic teachings: the dogmas of the Immaculate Conception, papal infallibility, and the Assumption. As dogmas, they must be accepted by all Catholics who desire to be in good standing with their church. So, of course, I accepted them fully  until I developed some historical perspective on how they had become part of Catholic teaching.

I was shocked to find out that the dogma of the Immaculate Conception (which asserts that from the first moment of her conception the Blessed Virgin Mary was, by the singular grace and privilege of Almighty God, and in view of the merits of Jesus Christ, Savior of mankind, kept free from all stain of original sin) was defined only in 1854 by Pope Pius IX in his bull Ineffabilis Deus. The dogma was only a little over a century old! And right up to the very time of the definition, various parties contested its orthodoxy.

What I found most disturbing in my reading was that the Orthodox objected to the doctrine not so much because of its proclamation of Mary as immaculate (indeed, the Orthodox liturgy repeatedly refers to Mary as all-holy, immaculate, and most blessed) but because of the erroneous understanding of original sin underlying it.

The Orthodox, I discovered, objected to the Roman Catholic understanding of original sin as the stain of inherited guilt passed down from Adam, as a result of his sin, to the rest of the human race. The Orthodox saw this notion of original sin as skewed, drawing almost exclusively on the thought of Saint Augustine. He had virtually ignored the teachings of the Eastern Fathers, who tended to see original sin not as inherited guilt but rather as the ancestral curse by which human beings were alienated from the divine life and thus became subject to corruption and death.

It is easy to see why the Orthodox rejected the doctrine of the Immaculate Conception. Because they understood original sin in terms of the ancestral curse of human mortality, they saw Pius IXs dogma as amounting to no less than an assertion of Marys immortality! That is, by saying that Mary was free from original sin, the Roman Church in effect was saying that Mary was not mortal! She was therefore not like the rest of the human race. This was something no Orthodox Christian could accept. In fact, Orthodoxy calls Mary the first of the redeemed the first human to receive the great blessing of salvation now available to all mankind.

I sadly concluded that the erroneous Roman understanding of original sin had led to another erroneous teaching, the dogma of the Immaculate Conception. The dogma was clearly an unwarranted innovation.

It was much the same with the dogma of papal infallibility. This doctrine asserts that when the pope speaks ex cathedra, from the throne, or officially, on matters of faith and morals, he teaches infallibly. Thus the whole Church is bound by his teaching.

This doctrine, defined at the First Vatican Council in 1870 (sixteen years after the dogma of the Immaculate Conception), is also an innovation. It does not articulate ancient Christian understanding of the role of the See of Rome in the universal Church, and as a result, the Orthodox Church rejected it. I was surprised to find out that a fac*tion within the Roman Church itself rejected this doctrine as well, thus giving rise to the so-called Old Catholic Churches.  

Orthodox react less negatively to the Roman Catholic dogma of the Assumption than to the two others just discussed. This dogma, which affirms that Mary, having completed the course of her earthly life, was assumed body and soul into heavenly glory, was defined by Pope Pius XII in 1950. The event is commemorated on August 15 of the Catholic ecclesiastical calendar  the same date on which the Orthodox celebrate Marys falling asleep, or Dormition (death), rather than her bodily assumption.

To be sure, a strong and early tradition existed in both East and West that after Marys death the Lord assumed her into heaven. In Psalm 45, a messianic psalm, the Church Fathers interpreted the phrase, At Your right hand stands the queen (v. 9) as a reference to Marys presence with the Lord now. But her assumption is not a required belief for Orthodox, though it is a widely respected theological opinion. Why, the Orthodox wonder, should such a belief, hardly central to the Christian proclamation of salvation, be dogmatized and put on the same level as other truly central dogmas like the Trinity, the Virgin Birth, and the two natures of Christ?

In short, in examining the new Roman Catholic doctrines more closely, I found the Orthodox criticism of them to be quite justified.


DIFFERENCES IN PRACTICE 

Similarly, I found that in those cases in which Roman Catholic practices diverge from Orthodox practices, the latter are usually more faithful to ancient Christian practice than the former. That is, the Roman Catholic distinctive usually represents an innovation.

Let me cite a few examples.

The Orthodox have consistently given Communion under both species; that is, both the consecrated bread and wine are given to all communicants. Roman Catholics normally give lay communicants the consecrated bread alone. The Orthodox practice is by far the more ancient. Recognizing this, the Second Vatican Council recommended restoration of Communion under both species, even though this is still not done in a typical parish on a typical Sunday.  

The Orthodox administer the sacraments of initiation  baptism, chrismation (confirmation), and Eucharist jointly, just as the early Church did. The Roman Catholic Church has separated them and even disrupted their normal order, administering baptism, then Eucharist, and then confirmation (chrismation). In some places, Catholics recognize the greater antiquity of the Orthodox practice and are attempting to restore it within their own church.

Following the practice of the ancient Church, the Orthodox do not insist that celibacy be imposed as a requirement for ordination to the priesthood. The vast majority of Orthodox parish priests are married men. The Roman Catholic policy of compulsory clerical celibacy is of medieval origin. Again, many Catholics today are challenging the wisdom of their present discipline and advocating a return to the more ancient discipline as observed in Orthodoxy.  

A DIFFERENT FEEL   

Even apart from all the particular differences between Orthodoxy and Roman Catholicism, I detected a different orientation in the two faiths. The Orthodox experience of Christianity, while having many elements in common with Catholicism, has a distinctive feel, a way of thinking and of doing things.

Perhaps most significantly, Orthodoxy views theology less as an exercise in reason than as an attempt to express an ineffable mystery. Theology in the Catholic West seems to be largely a matter of precise definition and syllogistic deduction, highly philosophical and rationalistic in nature. In the Orthodox East, theology seems to be largely a matter of doxology, of bowing in reverent wonder before the ineffable; it is less concerned with philosophical precision than with experiencing the incomprehensible. This attitude finds expression in the unparalleled beauty and majesty of Orthodox worship.  

Moreover, although I respected and stood in awe before the magnificent organization of the Roman Church, I was growing tired of the legalism that seemed to pervade the Catholic experience. To be sure, I saw that things were not so clear-cut, so black and white, in the Orthodox system. Instead there was a tantalizing sort of freedom to be found there, a freedom which encouraged one to be responsible, not just obedient. 

The legalistic emphasis of the Catholic Church, I discovered, had a profound effect not only on its administrative style but also on its theological orientation. Salvation, for example, was explained in legal terms; in dying, Christ paid the sentence that had been justly imposed on the human race as a result of sin  death and condemnation. Salvation was thus explained largely in terms of expiation of debt and removal of a just sentence  legal categories.  

To be honest, I had never found this view very satisfying. Why would a loving God require such a price? Was the Father really so angry and vengeful that he would require the death of his own Son in order to be appeased? I was looking for a better understanding of salvation, and in Orthodoxy I found it.


*TO BE SAVED IS TO BE TRANSFORMED*


In the Orthodox view, to be saved is not to be freed from a sentence imposed by God. Rather, it is to be transformed by Him, to be restored to what He meant us to be! I learned the principle on which the whole Orthodox spiritual tradition is based: God became a human being so that human beings could become divine. This process of divinization is known as theosis. To be sure, we human beings can never become God by nature, but the human being was never meant to exist in separation from God. Salvation is meant to draw us back into communion with God.

Only in being energized by grace (which for the Orthodox is not a created commodity but the very Presence of the Uncreated One conveyed to His creature) can human nature be what it is truly meant to be. When it speaks of divinization, Orthodox theology is really speaking of true humanization, the restoration of human beings to the state in which they were created. In that sense we are all meant to be partakers of the divine nature (2 Peter 1:4).

Theosis made me appreciate prayer and the sacraments anew, as transforming encounters with God. I began to see an experiential unity between theology and spirituality. The truth of the gospel became evident to me with a fresh clarity. Whatever Orthodoxy was in its various aspects, I experienced it as profoundly true. 


*TO LIVE THE APOSTOLIC FAITH* 


Despite all its struggles  and it has many  the Orthodox Church has maintained, without distorting addition or damaging detraction, the Faith of the Apostles, the Faith of the ancient Church. This is enough for me, and has been for me the source of a quiet but perennial joy.  

The Orthodox Church is not politically powerful, or wealthy, or particularly erudite. But it possesses the indwelling of that Spirit who bears witness to Christ, the Spirit who fosters the experience of the risen Lord that has enabled all true Christians to believe. To be Orthodox is to have access to the Christian life and experience in its pristine  form. For Orthodox Christians, without ever impugning the goodness and sincerity of other Christians, affirm that it is in the Orthodox Church that the fullness of Christian truth is to be found.



_This article is excerpted from Orthodoxy and Catholicism: What are the Differences? by Father Theodore Pulcini: Conciliar Press, 1995.

Fr. Ted is pastor of St. Mary Mission of Chambersburg, PA and on the faculty at Dickinson College in Carlisle, PA._

----------


## Albo

*ORTHODHOKSIA DHE KATOLICIZMI*

_Nga At Theodore Pulcini, PhD_ 

Herë pas here dëgjojme dikë që të thotë, "Krishtërimi Orthodhoks - pa dale, a nuk është ky një degë e Lindjes e Kishës Romano Katolike?" Jo, aspak. Orthodhoksia dhe Katolicizmi Roman dallojnë nga njëri-tjetri me dallime të mëdha.

Në të diskutuarit e këtyre dallimeve, afrimiteti im do të jetë kryesisht autobiografik. Pothuaj se 2 dekada më parë unë fillova një proçes të gjatë dhe të vështirë të dallimit midis të dyjave që solli konvertimin tim nga Katolicizmi Roman në Orthodhoksi.

Që në fillim, dua t'u bëj të qartë që unë jam mirënjohës që u rrita si Katolik, pasi më dhuroi mua një vlerësim të duhur të doktrinës së Krishterë dhe një përjetim të shëndetshëm në disiplinën shpirtërore. Përqafimi nga ana ime e Orthodhoksisë nuk erdhi si rezultat i urrejtjes sime ndaj të shkuarës sime fetare, por si një përmbushje e saj. Rritja ime në Katolicizmin Roman më përgatiti që të njoh dritën e kulluar të Krishtërimit që shkëlqen akoma në Orthodhoksi. Kjo njohje filloi gjatë viteve të mia në kolegj si rezultat i kërkimeve theologjike dhe historike të mia.


*NJË PËRPLASJE PIKËPAMJESH*

Pas vitesh edukimi fetar si katolik, kisha arritur të pranoja pikëpamjen e Romë-qëndërzuar të Historisë së Kishës: që Krishti kishte zgjedhur Pjetrin që të ish koka e Kishës, papa i parë, dhe që kisha e themeluar nga Pjetri, kisha e Romës, që nga fillimi kishte një preminencë dhe superioritet mbi gjithë Krishtërimin. Për më tepër, peshkopi i Romës qe pasoi Pjetrin trashëgoi fuqinë e tij si kreu i Kishës dhe vikar i Krishtit në tokë, deri në ditët e sotme. 

Mua më kishin mesuar se rebelimi i çoi Protestantët që të refuzonin këtë strukturë të autoritetit të Kishës të ngritur në mënyrë hyjnore, duke u hapur rrugën mësimeve të tyre heretike dhe ndarjeve të pafund. Në trajnimin tim fetar, pikëpamja Katolike e historisë së Kishës ishte në kundërshtim me pikëpamjen Protestante, që prezantohej si seriozisht e mangët.

Në kolegj ama, fillova të kuptoj se historia shkruhet gjithmonë me një këndvështrim të caktuar. Nuk ekziton një gjë e tillë si histori objektive; të gjithë historianët e thonë historinë e tyre nga një pikëpamje e caktuar. Prandaj, në përpjekjet e mia për të dalë me një vlerësim tjetër të ndershëm të një këndvështrimi tjetër të Krishterë, fillova që të eksploroja qëndrimin e Protestantëve mbi Krishtërimin e hershëm.

Që të sigurohesha, zbulova gabime në të. M'u duke se, si një reagim ndaj abuzimeve mesjetare të Katolicizmit, Protestantët kishin shkuar shumë larg; me fjalë të tjera, "kishin flakur edhe foshnjën me ujin e legenit". Për shembull, pikëpamja Protestante nuk zinte në gojë siç duhet aspektet e hierarkisë dhe sakramentale të Kishës së hershme që përshkruhen aq qartë në doreshkrimet e hershme të Krishtërimit. I hidhte poshtë këto si prova të një "korrupsioni" dhe "devijimi" të hershëm. Megjithatë, kritika Protestante ndaj pikëpamjes Katolike më detyroi mua që të perballem me disa pyetje serioze që do ti kisha injoruar po të mos isha njohur me të.


*PYETJE SHQETËSUESE*

Për shembull, edhe nëse Pjetri gëzonte një lloj preminence në rradhët e Apostujev, a do të thosh kjo se Krishti mendonte se ai duhet të ishte primar në rradhët e  peshkopëve dhe të kishte pushtet universal mbi të gjithë Kishën, siç pretendonin papat që erdhën pas tij? Kur Krishti tha, "Ti je Pjetri, dhe mbi këtë shkëmb unë do të ngreh Kishën Time" (Mateu 16:18), a ishte "shkëmbi" mbi të cilin do të ndërtohej Kisha personi i Pjetrit dhe pasardhësit e tij, apo ishte rrëfimi që Pjetri sapo kishte bërë: "Ti je Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë së Gjallë" (Mateu 16:16)? Duket sikur edhe nëse Krishti la të kuptohej që Pjetri kishte një lloj premeninence, kjo ishte falë virtutit të rrëfimit të besimit, dhe vetëm kjo mund të shërbente si themel i Kishës.

Dhe nëse Krishti i dha Pjetrit fuqinë që të lidhi dhe të zgjidhi ("Dhe do të jap çelësat e mbretërisë së qiellit dhe çfarëdo që ti do të lidhësh mbi tokë do të jetë e lidhur ehde në qiell, dhe çfarëdo që ti do të zgjidhësh mbi tokë, do të jetë e zgjidhur edhe në qiell" Mateu 16:19), ai i dha të njëjtën fuqi të gjithë apostujve gjithashtu ("Me të vërtetë, ju them, çfarëdo që të lidhni mbi tokë do të jetë e lidhur edhe në qiell, dhe çfarëdo që të zgjidhni mbi tokë do të jetë e zgjidhur edhe në qiell" Mateu 18:18).

Po ashtu, çfarëdo pozite të privilegjuar që Pjetri pati në komunitetin e hershëm të Krishterë, kjo pozitë nuk kish asgjë të përbashkët me privilegjet e veçanta që u mbajtën nga peshkopët e mëpasëm të Romës. Të thuash se zyra e papatit ishte thjeshtë një "mishërim i mëtejshëm, një zhvillim llogjik, i rolit të Apostull Pjetrit në kishën primitive", më duket gjithmonë e më shumë si diçka që nuk e mbron dot.

Po në lidhje me mësimet Katolike që precipituan nga Reformimi - doktrinat në lidhje me favoret dhe purgatorin? Po në lidhje me shpalljet dogmatike Romane mbi Shtatzaninë e Pamëkat, pagabueshmërinë papale, dhe Lartësimit së Marisë, të gjitha këto të hedhura poshtë nga Protestantët?

Nga një anë, kritika Protestante ngriti pyetje shqetësuese që nxorrën në pah gabime në këndvështrimin Katolik. Nga ana tjetër, këndvështrimi Protestant nuk mu duk se prezantonte një alternativë të kënaqëshme. Ngela në vend numëro.

Vetëm gradualisht fillova të kuptoj se dilema ime ishte si rezultat i shikimit të këtyre pyetjeve në raport me kontraditktat e Katolicizmit dhe Protestanizmit. Gjatë kohës që po lexoja, pashë se një perspektivë tjetër - më e vjetra nga të gjitha - ishte me aktuale me kërkimin tim: perspektiva e Kishës Orthodhokse.  


*NJË PERSPEKTIVË E FRESKËT*

Kush ishin këta Orthodhoksët njëherë? Kisha patur një farë njohje me ta. Kishat e tyre janë të dukshme në peisazhin e Pensilvanise(shtet në SHBA) perëndimore, vend ku unë u rrita. Kisha plot shokë orthodhoksë në shkollën fillore dhe 8-vjeçare. Por i kisha hequ vizë Orthodhoksisë si një lloj Katolicizmi i "jo i zhvilluar sa duhet", që ishte përqafuar nga disa grupe etnike të veçanta, si rusët, grekët, serbët, besnikëria e egër fisnore e të cilëve i motivoi që të ngrinin kishat e tyre kombëtare dhe të refuzonin atë që unë e konsideroja si më të pjekur, Krishtërimin universal të Katolicizmit.

Teksa vazhdova të lexoj, zbulova se pavarësisht se si Krishtërimi Orthodhoks ishte shpërfytyruar në enklavat etnike të Pensilvanisë perëndimore, prapësëprapi e shikonte veten si nj Fe universale - me të vërtetë Kisha e hershme Katolike - që refuzonte të bëhej pre e devijimeve serioze që ishin zhvilluar në Katolicizmin Roman.

Këto devijime ndaheshin në pesë kategori: (1) të kuptuarit e papatit; (2) filioque; (3) mësimi në lidhje me purgatorin dhe favoret; (4) "dogmat e reja" - Shtatzania e Pamëkat, pagabueshmëria papale, Lartësimit së Marisë; dhe (5) praktika të ndryshme të përforcuara në Kishën Romane, si për shembull Kungimi nën një lloj (besimtarët e thjeshte marrin vetëm bukën dhe jo verën), ndarja e pagëzimit me konfirmimit (krizmimi), dhe celibati i detyrueshëm i klerit.

Vura re se shumë nga kriticizmat që kishte Protestanizmi kundër Katolicizmit Roman i kish shpallur edhe vetë Orthodhoksia. Por u ndjeva i detyruar që ta marr kritikën Orthodhokse shumë më seriozisht. Në fund të fundit, Protestantizmi u shfaq me forcë vetëm shekullin e XVI; Kisha Orthodhokse, nga ana tjetër, e kish origjinën që nga vetë Apostujt. Edhe vetë Kisha Romane lëshonte pe, duke njohur vlefshmërinë e sakramenteve të Kishës Orthodhokse dhe vjetërsinë e nderuar të institucioneve të saj. E konsideronte Kishën Orthodhokse si "skizmatike" (të ndarë), por jo "heretike" (që mëson doktrinë të gabuar).

Kisha Orthodhokse, nga ana tjetër, kishte guximin që ta quante Kishën Romane si skizmatike dhe heretike! Mbi çfarë bazash mund të bënte këto akuza? Fillova të hetoj ndryshimet midis Orthodhoksisë dhe Katolicizmit Roman si një përpjekje për të dalluar se cili qëndrim ishte më i mbrojtshmi.


*PAPATI*

Si një surprizë për mua, Orthodhoksët nuk e mohonin në princip premacinë e papës së Romës. Por dallonin me Kishën Romane në të kuptuarit e kësaj premacie.

Sipas Orthodhoksëve, papa i Romës gëzonte një status si "i parë në mes të barabartësh". Që do të thotë, të gjithë peshkopët janë plotësisht të barabartë; nuk ekziston dika e tillë si "episcopus episcoporum", një "peshkop i peshkopëve". Disa peshkopë në Orthodhoksi - patriarkët, mitropolitët, kryepeshkopët - gëzonin një status të veçantë në rradhët e vëllezërve të tyre peshkopë por nuk qëndronin mbi ta. Ata udhëheqin peshkopët e tjerë duke formuar një konsensus, dhe jo duke lëshuar dekrete të pakundërshtueshme. Me fjalë të tjera, asnjë peshkop në Orthodhoksi nuk ka të drejtën që të mënjanojë një vëlla peshkop dhe të diktojë vullnetin e tij në territorin e atij peshkopit tjëtër. Papa i Romës, nga ana tjetër, mbahet si i pakundërshtueshëm. 

Cili qëndrim ishte i drejti? Mua mu duk se në Kishën e hershme ishte qëndrimi Orthodhoks ai që triumfoi. Historianët e Kishës e pranojnë se, kur ishte duke e organizuar veten, Kisha e hershme ndoqi atë që quhet "principi i akomodimit". Që do të thotë, qytetet me rëndësinë më të madhe në Perandorinë Romake u njohën si peshkopatat kryesore të Kishës së hershme.

Gradualisht, pesë qytete të një rëndësie të madhe në perandori u shfaqën si pesë selitë "patriarkale" të Kishës; Roma, Konstandinopoja, Aleksandria, Antioku, dhe Jeruzalemi. Roma gëzonte një premaci influence midis tyre - jo sepse Kisha e Romës ishte themeluar nga Pjetri (në fund të fundit, Pjetri kish qënë peshkopi i kishës së Antiokut përpara se sytë e tij të shihnin Romën!) - por sepse ishte kisha e kryeqytetit të perandorisë. Kjo ishte arsyeja përse Konstandinopoja mbante pozitën e dytë në rang nderi - sepse Konstandini e bëri atë në shekullin e IV kryeqytetin e ri të perandorisë.

Prej pesë qendrave kryesore të Kishës së hershme, katër prej tyre - Konstandinopoja, Aleksandria, Antioku dhe Jeruzalemi - ishin në Lindje. Ato ruajtën një sistem të kontrolleve dhe balancave midis tyre. Nëse njëra qendër do të mbahej si më me influencë se të tjerat, do të sfidohej menjëherë nga qendrat e tjerave fqinje.

Por nuk ndodhi kështu me Romën. E izoluar nga qendrat e tjera, ishte e vetmia seli patriarkale në Perëndim dhe gradualisht filloi që të zhvillonte një ndjesi të ekzagjeruar të autoritetit të vet. Nuk kish asnjë seli tjetër patriarkale afër që ti sfidonte pretendimet e saj. Kështu Roma i caktoi autoritet gjithmonë e më të madh vetes.

Gradualisht, si një rezultat i zhvillimeve politike, u bë e mundur për papën e Romës që të ushtronte ndikimin e tij gjithmonë e më të gjerë mbi gjithë Kishën. Që ta forconte këtë pushtet të sapogjetur, doktrina e juridiksionit universal papal u artikulua në kundërshti të plotë me praktikat e Kishës së hershme.

U duk se doktrina Romane e premacisë papale ishte një inovacion që nuk kish asnjë preçedent në Krishtërimin e hershëm; ishte formuluar si një "justifikim theologjik" për pushtetin politik të cilin rrethanat historike kishin sjellë mbi kishën Romane. Ishte e qartë për mua se qëndrimi Orthodhoks ishte shumë herë më i konseguent me të kuptuarit e autoritetit në Kishën e hershme.

Për më tepër, më bëri përshtypje vullneti i Kishës Orthodhokse edhe sot e kësaj dite për të njohur Romën si të parën mes të barabartëve nëse Roma do të hidhte poshtë pretendimet e saja. Me fjalë të tjera, nëse Roma do të afirmonte përsëri të kuptuarit e autoritetit të Kishës së hershtme, Kisha Orthodhokse do ta njihte përsëri premacinë e Romës. Kështu e kuptova se ndasitë midis kishave të Lindjes dhe Perëndimit nuk kishin ardhur si rezultat i refuzimit kokëfortë të Orthodhoksëve për të njohur autoritetin papal, por si rrjedhojë e pretendimeve të pajustifikueshme papale të Katolicizmit Roman.


*FILIOQUE* 

Pastaj ishte edhe kontradikta midis Orthodhoksëve dhe Katolikëve në lidhje me filoque. Kjo fjalë latine, që do të thotë "dhe Birit," iu shtua në mënyrë të njëanshme nga Kisha Katolike tekstit origjinal të simbolit të besimit që u kompozua në këshillat ekumenike të Nikeas (325) dhe Konstandinopojës (381). Ky simbol besimi që nga fillim ishte, "Besoj në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, Zot dhe Dhënës i Jetës, që rrjedh prej Atit." Kjo ishte ekzaktësisht ajo që na mësoi edhe Jisui kur Ai tha: "Por kur Ndihmësi të vijë, të cilin Unë do tua dërgoj nga Ati, Shpirtin e së vërtetës që rrjedh prej Atit, Ai do do të më dëshmojë Mua" (Joani 15:26).

Gradualisht Kisha e Perëndimit shtoi filioque, dhe teksti tashmë lexohej, "Besoj në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, Zot dhe Dhënës i Jetës, që rrjedh prej Atit dhe Birit." Prej këtej lindi një doktrinë Romane e "rrjedhjes së dyfishtë", sipas së cilës Shpirti i Shenjtë rrjedh jo vetëm nga Ati por nga Ati dhe Biri së bashku.

Mendimi i Etërve Perëndimorë si Tertulliani (220 p. k.) dhe Augustini (430 p. k) shtruan udhën për këtë ndryshim. Duket se shtimi aktual i filoque u bë në Këshillin e Toledo, që u mbajt në Spanjë në vitin 589. Shtimi nuk mbeti thjeshtë një fenoment spanjoll ama. Gradualisht u përhap në Francë dhe Gjermani.

Përhapja e filoque ishte pjesë e agjendës së Çarlit të Madh. Ai kapardisej me shtimin perëndimor që iu bë simbolit të besimit dhe përpara të Krishterëve Lindorë të shtangur me gojë hapur ai u përpoq pa pushim që të shtynte Papa Hadrian I që ta shtonte tekstin zyrtarisht në simbolin e besimit. Papa nuk u dorëzua përpara kërkesave të perandorit; ai i dha të drejtë Çarlit të Madh se filoque ishte e pranueshme por insistoi se doktrina e rrjedhjes së vetme (që Shpirti rrjedh nga Ati vetëm) ishte në harmoni si me Etërit e hershëm edhe me Traditën e Kishës së Romës. Prapësëprapi, Çarli i Madh nuk hoqi dorë nga kërkesat e tij. Gradualisht, përdorimi i filoque u përhap në gjithë kishën Perëndimore.

Reagimi Lindor kundër filoque ishte i dy-degëzuar. Nga një anë, Grekët kundërshtuan çdo lloj shtimi në kredo. Këshillat që kishin krijuar ato fjalë të simbolit të besimit ndalonin fare hapur çdo lloj shtimi ose heqje në tekst. Nga ana tjetër, Kisha Lindore ishte e bindur se, nga një këndvështrim theologjik, doktrina e filioque ishte e gabuar.

Në shekullin e IX, patriarku i Konstandinopojës, Foti, shkruajti një qarkore ku dënonte një listë të "inovacioneve" Perëndimore (doktrina dhe praktika që nuk mbaheshin nga Kisha e hershme), në mes të së cilës ishte edhe shtimi i filoque ne simbolin e besimit nga Roma. Ai në fakt e akuzoi papën e Romës, Nikollën, për herezi në këtë çështje dhe e çkishëroi atë!

Shtesa në simbolin e besimit doli si nje pikë kontestimi e përhershme midis kishave të Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, dhe vazhdon të jetë e tillë edhe sot e kësaj dite.

Më duhet të pranoj se nuk i kuptova dot të gjitha pikat e artikuluara bukur të doktrinës Trinitariane që u sollën si argumente si nga Lindja dhe Perëndimi. Por një gjë arrita ta shoh qartë: Kisha Orthodhokse edhe sot e kësaj dite mban tekstin origjinal të Simbolit të Besimit Nikean, ndërsa Kisha Romane përdor një tekst të ndryshuar.

Teksa u binda gjithmonë e më shumë në lidhje me vlefshmërinë e qëndrimit të Kishës Orthodhokse mbi këtë çështje të filoque, u inkurajova që të konsideroj kritika të tjera Orthodhokse për Romën. I ktheva sytë në vazhdim nga purgatori dhe favoret.


*PURGATORI DHE FAVORET*

Jam sensibilizuar në lidhje me problemin e purgatorit dhe favoret nëpërmjet leximeve që kam bërë të teksteve historike në lidhje me sherrin midis Katolicizmit Roman dhe Protestantizmit. Në fund të fundit, ishte çështja e shitjes së favoreve që ndezi shkëndijën e zjarreve të Reformimit në shekullin e XVI. E dija që Orthodhoksët, ashtu si Katolikët Romanë, luteshin për të ndarët nga jeta. Mos do të thosh kjo se edhe ata e pranon purgatorin dhe mësimet e favoreve që kishin lidhje me të?

Përgjigjia e kësaj pyetjeje ishte një "jo" e bujshme. Katolikët Romanë i justiifkonin praktikat e tyre të të luturit për të vdekurit kështu: Edhe kur një vepër e mëkatshme falet, ngelet përsëri një "ndëshkim i përkohshëm" falë atij mëkati që duhet shlyer. Nëse dikush vdes pasi është falur (në një gjendje hiri) por para se të kish mundësi që të shlyente ndëshkimin e përkohshëm, ai person e ka siguruar qiellin. Por para se të jete në gjendje që të hyjë në parajsë, duhet të shpenzojë ca kohë në purgator për tu pastruar nga mëkati - prej këtej lind doktrina e purgatorit.

Ky ndëshkim i përkohshëm falë mëkatit mund të shlyet jo vetëm nëpërmjet përpjekjeve të vazhdueshme por edhe nëpërmjet një "dhurate" të kishës. Në këtë mënyrë kisha merr nga meritat e pafundme të fituara nga Krishti dhe shenjtorët dhe ua aplikon një personi të veçantë në mënyrë që një pjesë apo i gjithë ndëshkimi i përkohshëm i atij personi falë mëkatit të mund të shlyhet. Kjo "dhuratë" e ka emrin një favor. Mund të përdoret për të shlyer ndëshkimin e përkohsëm të njerëzve mëkatarë, ose mund tu aplikohet nëpërmjet lutjeve ndërmjetësuese  edhe tek një "shpirt që vuan" në purgator, në mënyrë që shpirti mund të hyjë në gëzimet e plota të parajsës.

Siç e zbulova, Orthodhoksia e shikon këtë arsyetim si shumë mekanistik dhe si diçka të huaj për shpirtin e ungjillit. Po, Orthodhoksia beson në një gjendje ekzistence ndërmjet kohës së vdekjes dhe lindjes së Ditës së Gjykimit, por është një vend i çlodhjes dhe shumë ndryshe nga purgatori i doktrinës së Katolikëve Romanë. Ideja e purgatorit është bazuar në nocionet e dukshme ligjore ku shpirti "duhet të paguajë ato që ka borxh" përpara se të shijojë gjithë gëzimet e parajsës.

Ky mësim e bën të Krishterin Orthodhoks që të ndihet keq në dy drejtime: Së pari, Orthodhoksia i shmanget të kuptuarit të shpëtimit në terma ligjore. Duke qënë se Krishti bëri një sakrificë të plotë për faljen e mëkateve tona, kur jemi falur, mëkatet na janë falur. Nuk është nevoja që të shlyejmë borxhin e "mbetur" që ngelet pasi jemi falur për mëkatin. Prandaj, Orthodhoksia e hedh poshtë të gjithe idenë e ndëshkimit të përkohshëm falë mëkatit.

Së dyti, Orthodhoksia na mëson se nuk do të ketë përjetim të "gjithë gëzimit" të parajsës (të cilin supozohet se shpirti do të përjetojë pasi të jetë pastruar në purgator, sipas të kuptuar Katolik Roman) derisa të vijë Dita e Gjykimit. "Gjendja e ndërmjetme", sipas botëkuptimit Orthodhoks, nuk është një gjendje midis qiellit dhe ferrit në të cilin disa shpirtra duhet të shpenzojnë kohë para se të hyjnë në parajsë. Përkundrazi, është një gjendje e prehjes ku të gjithë shpirtrat prehen në pritje të Ditës së Gjykimit (lexo 1 Thesalonëve 4:13-17). Gjatë kësaj prehje ata kanë mundësi të kenë një parashijim të shpërblimit apo ndëshkimit të tyre që do tu jepet në Ditën e Gjykimit. 

Ndërkohë, Kisha Orthodhokse na mëson se këta shpirta përfitojnë nga lutjet e besimtarëve. Këto lutje, si akte dashurie, i qetësojnë shpirtrat e të ndarëve nga jeta dhe i përgatisin ata më mirë për të qendruar me besim në hirin dhe mëshirën e Perëndisë kur të jenë para fronit të gjykimit të Krishtit në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Kisha Orthodhokse nuk jep asnje shpjegim mekanistik se si të vdekurit përfitojnë nga këtp lutje. Vetëm afirmon mësimin e hershëm të Krishterë se këto lutje janë efikase në përgatitjen e shpirtrateve të të vdekurve për ditën e gjykimit. Për shembull, Shën Pavli ndërmjetësoi për të ndarin nga jeta Onesiforin kur shkruajti, "Perëndia pastë mëshirë për të atë Ditë." (2 Timoteu 1:18). Me këtë sjellje, Kisha Orthodhokse reflekton shumë më mirë këndvështimin e Kishës së hershme dhe heq dorë nga justifikimet spekulative dhe ligjore për këto lutje të cilat karakterizojnë doktrinat Katoliko Romane në lidhje me purgatorin dhe favoret.

Këto doktrina të vona u dukën si inovacione pa një bazë të fortë në mësimet e Shkrimit të Shenjtë dhe të Kishës së hershme. Por teksa puna ime kërkimore vazhdoi, zbulova se këtp inovacione nuk ishin të vetmet që ishin futur në mësimet Katolike.


*"DOGMAT E REJA"*

Unë gjithmonë krenohesha me tre mësime që i kishin vetëm Katolikët: dogmat e Shtatzanisë së Pamëkat, pagabueshmërisë papale, dhe Lartësimit së Marisë. Duke qënë dogma, ato duhet të pranohen nga të gjithë Katolikët që duan të jenë në pozitë të mirë me kishën. Kështu që edhe unë sigurisht, i pranova ato plotësisht - deri atëherë kur zhvillova një këndvështrim historik se si këto u bënë pjesë e mësimeve Katolike.

U shokova kur zbulova se dogma e Shtatzanisë së Pamëkat (që do të thotë se "që nga momenti i shtatzanisë, Virgjëresha e Bekuar Mari ishte e pastruar nga njolla e mëkatit origjinal, falë hirit dhe privilegjit të Perëndisë së Plotfuqishëm, dhe falë meritave të Jisu Krishtit, Shpëtimtarit të njerëzimit.") ishte përkufizuar në vitin 1854 nga Papa Pio IX në mësimet e tij të "Ineffabilis Deus" (Zot i pagabueshëm). Kjo dogmë kish vetëm një shekull! Dhe që nga momenti i krijimit të saj grupe të ndryshme e kundërshtuan orthodhoksinë e saj.

Ajo që më shqetësoi më shumë se çdo gjë në leximet e mia ishte se Orthodhoksët e kundërshtuan këtë doktrinë jo thjeshte se e shpallte Marinë si të çliruar nga mëkati origjinal (në të vërtetë, liturgjia Orthodhokse në mënyrë të vazhdueshme i referohet Marisë si e "Tërëshenjtë", "Kulluar", dhe "Më e bekuara"), por se ishte ndërtuar mbi një të kuptim të gabuar të mëkatit origjinal.

Siç e zbulova, Orthodhoksët e kundërshtuar të kuptuarin Katoliko Roman të mëkatit origjinaë si një njollë të trashëguar faji që kalohet brez pas brezi tek gjithe njerëzimi që nga koha e Adamit, si rezultat i mëkatit të tij. Orthodhoksët e panë këtë nocion të mëkatit origjinal si të shtrembëruar te bazuar gati tërësisht mbi mësimet e Shën Agustinit. Ai i kishte injoruar mësimet e Etërve Lindorë që e shikonin mëkatin origjinal jo si një faj të trashëguar por si një "mallkim të të parëve" prej të cilit njerëzit ishin larguar nga jeta hyjnore dhe detyrimisht i nënshtroheshin prishjes dhe vdekjes.

Është e lehtë që të kuptosh se pse Orthodhoksët e hodhën poshte doktrinën e Shtatzanisë së Pamëkat. Sepse ata e kuptonin mëkatin origjinal vetëm në lidhje me mallkimin e vdekjes së të parëve, dhe dogma e papa Pios IX u pa si një mbrojtje e idesë së pavdekshmërisë së Marisë! Në këtë mënyrë ajo nuk ishte si gjithë pjesa tjetër e njerëzimit. Kjo ishte diçka që asnjë Orthodhoks nuk mund të pranonte. Në fakt, Orthodhoksia e quan Marinë "të shpenguarën e parë" njeriu i parë që mori bekimin e madh të shpëtimit që është i hapur tashmë për gjithë njerëzimin.

Me trishtim arrita në konluzionin se të kuptuarit e gabuar Roman të mëkatit origjinal na kishte nxjerrë një mësim tjetër të gabuar, dogmën e Shtatzanisë së Pamëkat. Është e qartë që kjo dogmë është një inovacion i pabazë.

Ishte pothuaj se e njëjta gjë edhe me dogmën e pagabueshmërisë së papës. Kjo doktronië pohon se kur papa flet "ex cathedra", "nga froni", ose zyrtarisht, mbi çështje të besimit dhe moralit, ai na mëson në mënyrë të pagabueshme. Prandaj e gjithë Kisha është e lidhur me mësimet e tij.

Kjo doktrinë, që u përkufizua në Këshillin e Parë të Vatikanit në vitin 1870 (16 vjet pas dogmës së Shtatzanisë së Pamëkat), është po ashtu një inovacion. Nuk e artikulon aspak të kuptuarit e hershëm të Krishterë të rolit të Selisë së Romës në Kishën universale, dhe si rezultat, Kisha Orthodhokse e refuzoi. Unë u çudita kur mësova se fraksione brenda vetë Kishës Katolike nuk e pranuan doktrinën, duke krijuar kështu të ashtuquajturën Kishat e Vjetra Katolike.

Orthodhoksët reagojnë më pak negativisht ndaj dogmës Katolike të Lartësimit se sa ndaj dy të tjerave që sapo zura në gojë më lart. Kjo dogmë që pohon se Maria, "pasi e përmbushi jetën e saj mbi tokë, u ngjit me lavdi qiellore në qiell me trupin dhe shpirtin e saj" u përkufizua nga papa Pio XII në vitin 1950. Ngjarja përkujtohet në 15 gusht të kalendarit kishtar katolik - në të njëjtën ditë që Orthodhoksët kremtojnë ditën që Maria fjeti, ose siç quhet Fjetja (vdekjen), se sa lartësimin e saj trupor.

Që të sigurohemi në këtë pikë, një traditë e fortë e hershme ekziston si në Lindje edhe në Perëndim që na mëson se pas vdekjes së Marisë, Perëndia e mori atë në parajsë. Në Psallmin 45, një psallm mesianik, Etërit e Kishës e interpretuan frazën, "Në krahun e djathtë qëndron mbretëresha" (v. 9) si një referencë ndaj pranisë së Marisë me Perëndinë tani.  Por lartësimi i saj në qiell nuk është një besim i domosdoshëm për Orthodhoksin, edhe pse është një mendim theologjik mjaft i respektuar. Pse, pyesin Orthodhoksët, një besim i tillë që nuk ështe aspak kryesore për shpalljen e shpëtimit duhet të dogmatizohet dhe vendoset në të njëjtin nivel me dogmat e tjera kryesore si Trinia, Lindja e Virgjër, dhe dy natyrat e Krishtit?

Me pak fjalë, gjatë ekzaminimit nga afër të dogmave "të reja" Katolike Romane, kritika Orthodhokse ndaj tyre mu duk shumë me vend. 


*DALLIMET NË PRAKTIKË* 

Në mënyrë të ngjashme, zbulova se në ato raste në të cilat praktikat Romano Katolike divergjojnë nga praktikat Orthodhokse, praktikat e Orthodhoksëve janë më besnike ndaj praktikave të hershme të Krishtera se sa ato të Katolikëve. Që do të thotë, që dallimi i praktikave Romano Katolike zakonisht përbën një novacion. 

Më lejoni tu jap disa shembuj.

Orthodhoksëet u kanë dhënë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme Kungim të të dy llojeve; që do të thotë, të dyja, si buka dhe vera e shenjtëruar u jepen të gjithë kunguesve. Normalisht, Katolikët Romanë i japin besimtarëve të thjeshtë vetëm bukën e shenjtëruar. Tradita Orthodhokse është deri më sot më e hershmja. Duke e pranuar këtë gjë, Këshilli i Dytë i Vatikanit rekomandoi që të rikthehej Kungimi i të dy dhuratave të shenjtëruara, edhe pse kjo nuk është bërë akoma në çdo komunitet tipik katolik të dielave.

Orthodhoksët i administrojnë sakramentet e fillimit - pagëzimin, krizmimin (konfirmimin), dhe Eukaristin së bashku, ashtu siç bënte edhe Kisha e hershme. Kisha Katolike Romane i ka ndarë sakramentet bile ndryshoi edhe rradhën e tyre normale, duke administruar pagëzimin, pastaj Eukaristin, dhe pastaj konfirmimin (krizmimin). Në disa vende, Katolikët e njohin traditën më të hershme të Orthodhoksëve dhe jane duke u përpjekur ti rikthejnë praktikat e hershme brenda kishave të tyre.

Duke ndjekur praktikën e Kishës së hershme, Orthodhoksët nuk insistojnë që celibati të diktohet si një domosdoshmëri për tu dorëzuar prift. Shumica e priftërinjve të kishave orthodhokse janë burra të martuar. Politika e celibatit të detyruar për klerikët e ndjekur nga Kisha Katolike Romane e ka origjinën e vetë në mesjetë. Përsëri, shumë Katolikë sot janë duke sfiduar urtësinë e displinës aktuale dhe janë duke kërkuar një kthim në një disiplinë më të hershme siç mbahet nga Orthodhoksia.


*NJË "NDJESI" NDRYSHE*

Edhe po ti lëmë mënjanë të gjitha dallimet e veçanta midis Orthodhoksisë dhe Katolicizmit Roman, unë dallova një orientim ndryshe në të dy besimet. Përjetimi Orthodhoks i Krishtërimit, edhe pse ka shumë elementë të përbashkët me Katolicizmin, ka një "ndjesi" dalluese, mënyra se si i mendojnë dhe bëjnë gjërat.

Mbase ajo më domethënësia është mënyra se si Orthodhoksët e shohin theologjinë, jo si një ushtrim i arsyes por si një përpjekje për të shprehur një mister të parrëfyeshëm. Theologjia në Perëndimin Katolik duket sikur është në të shumtën e rasteve një përkufizim preçiz dhe një deduksion sillogjistik, tepër filozofik dhe racional në natyrë. Në Lindjen Orthodhokse, theologjia duket sikur është në të shumtën e rasteve një çështje dhoksologjie, e përuljes me një çudi nderuese përpara të parrëfyeshmes; është më pak e shqetësuar me prçizionin filozofik dhe më shume e dhënë pas përjtetimit të të pakuptueshmes. Ky qëndrim e gjejn shprehinë e vetë në bukurinë dhe madhështinë e paaritshme të adhurimit Orthodhoks.

Për më tepër, pavarësisht se unë e respektova dhe qëndrova i mahnitur përpara organizatës madhështore të Kishës Romane, po më lodhnin legalizmat që mu duk se po e pushtonin përjetimin Katolik. Për të qenë i sigurt, vura re se gjërat nuk ishin kaq të prera, kaq bardhë e zi, në sistemin Orthodhoks. Përkundrazi, gjeta një lloj lirie munduese në të, një liri që të inkurajon të jesh i përgjegjshëm, jo thjeshtë i bindur.

Theksi ligjor i Kishës Katolike, siç e zbulova, kishte një ndikim të thellë jo vetëm mbi stilin administrativ por edhe në orientimin theologjik. Shpëtimi, për shembull, shpjegohej në terma ligjore; me vdekjen e Tij, Krishti pagoi dënimin që i ishte dhënë me të drejtë njerëzit si rezultat i mëkatit - vdekje dhe mallkim. Shpëtimi shpjegohej pra si një shlyerje e borxhit dhe heqje e një dënimi të drejtë - kategori ligjore.

Për tu treguar i ndershëm, asnjëherë nuk e kisha parë këtë botëkuptim si shumë të kënaqshëm. Përse një Perëndi i dashur duhet të kërkonte një çmim të tillë? Ishte Ati me gjithë mend kaq i nevrikosur dhe hakmarrës aqsa do të kërkonte vdekjen e Birit të Tij në mënyrë që të paqëtohej? Po kërkoja një të kuptuar më të mirë të shpëtimit, dhe e gjeta tek Orthodhoksia.


*QË TË SHPËTOSH DO TË THOTË TË TRANSFORMOHESH*

Në botëkuptimin Orthodhoks, të shpëtosh nuk do të thotë që të çlirohesh nga një dënim i vendosur nga Zoti. Por do të thotë që të transformohesh prej Tij, të ribëhesh ashtu siç Ai donte që ne të ishim që nga fillimi! Mësova principin mbi të cilin e gjithë tradita shpirtërore Orthodhokse është bazuar: Zoti u bë njeri në mënyrë që njeriu të bëhej hyjni. Ky proçes i hyjnizimit njihet si theosis. Për tu siguruar, ne njerëzit nuk mund të bëhemi dot kurrë Zot nga natyra, por njeriu nuk u krijua që të ekzistonte i ndarë nga Perëndia. Shpëtimi duhet të na kthejë përsëri në kungim me Perëndinë.

Vetëm duke qenë "i fuqizuar" nga hiri (që për Orthodhoksët nuk është një komoditet i krijuar por vetë Prezenca e Të Pakrijuarit e përcjellë tek krijesa e Tij) natyra njerëzore do të mund të jetë ajo për të cilën u krijua që të jetë. Kur flet për hyjnizimin, theologjia Orthodhokse është në fakt duke folur për njerifikimin e vërtetë, rikthimin e qënies njerëzore në gjendjen në të cilën ishin krijuar. Në këtë kuptim, ne të gjithë jemi krijuar për të qenë "pjesmarrës të natyrës hyjnore" (2 Peter 1:4).

Theosis më bëri mua që të rigjej dhe çmoj lutjen dhe sakramentet si takime transformuese me Perëndinë. Fillova të shikoj një unitet të përjetueshëm midis theologjisë dhe spiritualitetit. E vërteta e ungjillit mu bë e dukshme me një qartësi të re. Pavarësisht se çfarë ishte Orthodhoksia me aspektet e veta të ndryshme, unë e përjetova at si thellësisht të vërtetë.


*TË JETOSH BESIMIN APOSTOLIK*

Pavarësisht nga të gjitha vuajtjet e saj - dhe ka plot të tilla - Kisha Orthodhokse ka ruajtur, pa ndryshim, shtim apo shpifje dëmtuese, Besimin e Apostujve, Besimin e Kishës së hershme. Kjo është e mjaftueshme për mua, dhe ka qënë për mua burimi i një gëzimi të heshtur por të përhershëm.

Kisha Orthodhokse nuk është politikisht e fortë, as e pasur, as ndonjë erudite e madhe. Por ka brenda saj Shpirtin që dëshmon Krishtin, Shpirtin që ushqen përjetimin e Zotit të ringjallur që ka ndihmuar të gjithë të Krishterët që të besojnë. Të jesh Orthodhokse do të thotë të kesh mundësi të shijosh jetën dhe përjetimin e Krishterë në një formë të kulluar. Sepse të Krishterët Orthodhoksë, pa vënë në dyshim asnjëherë mirësinë dhe sinqeritetin e të Krishterëve të tjerë, afirmojnë atë se vetëm në Kishën Orthodhokse mund të gjendet plotësia e së vërtetës të Krishterë.


_Ky artikull është shkëputur nga libri "Orthodhoksia dhe Katolicizmi: Cilat janë dallimet?" i At Theodore Pulcinit, botuar nga Conciliar Press, 1995. At Tedi është prift ti kishës së Misionit të Shën Marisë në Chambersburg, PA dhe është pjesëtar i fakultetit tek Dickinson College në Carlisle, PA. 

Përktheu nga anglishtja në shqip, Ilirjan Papa. Versionin anglisht mund ta lexoni më lart._

----------


## Lioness

Nje nga dallimet e tjera te papermendura ne kete artikull eshte Pashka, ose me sakte dita kur festohet.  Dihet qe Krishti u kryqezua pas Passover, dhe ne Kishen Orthodokse, Pashka eshte e Djela e pare pas Pasover. 
Ndersa Kisha Katolike e feston duke llogaritur henat (!)

----------


## Gordon Freeman

E hapa kët temë me qëllim që me diskutu për krishtërimin se pse kisha krishtere në vitin 1053 u nda në krishter të lindjes dhe të perëndimit cila ishte arsyeja dhe cfar dallime e ngjashmërish ka në mes të këtyre dy besimeve sepse un nuk shoh asnjë fakt që Apostujt apo në libra të shejtë që permendet kjo ndarje pra a duhet jemi ordhodoks apo katolik i vetmi fakt që ekziston është dëshmia e krishtit... apo vet emri krishter.... pastaj jam i interesuar edhe dallimet në veshjen e etërve,stili dhe arkitektura e kishave dallojn etjetj

pres përgjigje

----------


## GANGO of SG

Kronike nuk ka dallime domethanse mes dy Kishave. Ndryshimet simbolike rituale nuk e kalojn the critic threshold per tu konsideru. Ortoksizmi dhe Katolicizmi jan thjesht dy emra te ndryshem per nje Kish te vetme! Na duhet te mbesim te bashkum para sfidave e rreziqeve t'perbashkta e jo me highlight vecorit.

----------


## Matrix

Ajo qe mund te thuhet eshte se te dy Kishat sot jane duke bere perpjekje per ribashkim, ndonese rruga eshte e gjate dhe ka veshtiresite e veta

Hapi i pare ishte shfuqizimi i shkisherimeve te ndersjella.
Ky shfuqizim ndodhi ne vitet 1960 kur Papa Pali VI u takua me patrikun e Kostandinopojes, Athenagora I

----------


## GANGO of SG

> Ajo qe mund te thuhet eshte se te dy Kishat sot jane duke bere perpjekje per ribashkim, ndonese rruga eshte e gjate dhe ka veshtiresite e veta
> 
> Hapi i pare ishte shfuqizimi i shkisherimeve te ndersjella.
> Ky shfuqizim ndodhi ne vitet 1960 kur Papa Pali VI u takua me patrikun e Kostandinopojes, Athenagora I


Bravo. Keep it up!
Kam me ta gjet nji nuse ner malsor ty!

----------


## janar

besoj ne zot  dhe studjoj biblen  

  perderisa  eksiston  politika ne cdo kish  nuk me lejojn te them te verteten

  me kan torturuar per kete te vertet  

  zoti bekoft gjith besimtaret shqiptar  amin

----------


## Luani33

> Kronike nuk ka dallime domethanse mes dy Kishave. Ndryshimet simbolike rituale nuk e kalojn the critic threshold per tu konsideru. Ortoksizmi dhe Katolicizmi jan thjesht dy emra te ndryshem per nje Kish te vetme! Na duhet te mbesim te bashkum para sfidave e rreziqeve t'perbashkta e jo me highlight vecorit.


A mundet me me sqaru pak per cfare, sfidash,e rreziqesh t'perbashketa.... behet fjale? me c'kuptoj,  ketu nuk behet fjale per te bere te krishteret ndonje gje(cfare do nxjerrin .Per  lideret (Kreret)per mendimin tim kjo nuk do te ndodhe,eshte thjeshte nje politike qe te mos sulmojne njeri tjetrin se po   te merren me doktrinat duke  germuar tek njera tjetra do te dalin aq teper ndarje sa vetem nje naiv mund ti besoje kesaj peralle si ato te 1000 e 1001 neteve.  
          Keshtu do te vazhdoje deri sa te vije Jezus Krishti. 
Asnjehere nuk do te duan te bashkohen liderat e cdo kishe,dhe te ndajne pushtetet e tyre me te tjere, e pse dote bashkohen jane keq keshtu? Ju harroni se Kisha Katolike ka pasuri te pafund,Kisha Ortodokse po ashtu.po administrimin e parave dhe pronave si doti bashkojne dhe si do te administrojne.(utopizem)
       Po influencat respektive qe kane nder vendet e botes?
Mos ishte inisiator populli i Zotit,qe u ndane! Duket me shume si deklarate,  se sa inisjative aleance?
Qe s'ka te bej fare me popullin e vertete te Zotit !

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Kisha duhet te ishte nje e vetme por i ligu nuk rrin kot. 
> Jini te krishtere te mire ne cfaredo kishe qofshi, dhe te jeni te sigurt qe kemi rekuperuar ndarjen e kishave duke qene te bashkuar ne Krisht.

----------


## Luani33

> >>> Kisha duhet te ishte nje e vetme por i ligu nuk rrin kot. 
> > Jini te krishtere te mire ne cfaredo kishe qofshi, dhe te jeni te sigurt qe kemi rekuperuar ndarjen e kishave duke qene te bashkuar ne Krisht.


Amen,
 Qe te shijojme Krishtin, T'ja leme Atij organizimin e Kishes se vet(Nusen e Vertete),Te  cilen Ai e njeh,dhe mos merremi me plane e objektiva.Ne si ato virgjereshat te rrime zgjuar,dhe t'i mbajme llampat me vaj gjithmone plot.

----------


## Dielli_ime

Ndarja ka qene kryekeput politike, e gjithashtu edhe per mospranimin e autoritetit te Papes nga Kisha Lindore Ortodokse. Edhe pse Zoti e njeh shume mire natyren njerezore, prapeseprape e la Kishen e Tij ne doren e njeriut, duke e lene Pjetrin ne krye te saj. Keshtu na provon se nuk deshiron te beje asgje pa ne. E ja se ku jemi te zotet te mberrijme ne. Shume njerez brenda kishes, jo vetem dje, por edhe sot, e shohin me shume interesin e vet, sesa ndertimin e Mbreterise se Hyjit ne zemrat e veta dhe te te tjereve qe duhet t'i drejtojne.

Sa per veshjet dhe ndertimet, duhet pasur parasysh se krishterimi kudo ku eshte pranuar ka bere revolucion nga brenda dhe jo nga jashte. Pra, eshte jetuar bashke me traditat e veshjes, ndertimit, kengeve, ushqimit, etj. te nje vendi te caktuar. Keshtu edhe veshjet, ndertimet, kenget, etj. jane te ndryshme ne Lindje e Perendim, Azi, Afrike apo Amerike. 

Duke iu kthyer diskutimit mbi Mbreterine e Hyjit, Kisha Katolike neser e kremton festen e Krishtit Mbret te Gjithesise. Le t'ia perkujtojme kesaj bote materialiste se kush eshte Mbreti i  Vertete, se kush eshte Ai qe mbreteron ne zemrat tona, qe na i mbush me lumturi dhe paqe sot e pergjithmone. Njesoj si martiret shqiptare ne komunizem, le ta shpallim edhe ne sot me ze te larte - Rrofte Krishti Mbret!!!

Qofte levduar Jezu Krishti!

----------


## Albo

Per te kuptuar dallimet dogmatike dhe liturgjike midis Kishes Orthodhokse dhe Romano-Katolike, ju ftoj te lexoni artikullin ne krye te kesaj teme qe e gjeni edhe te perkthyer ne shqip. Eshte shkruar nga nje i krishtere katolik i rritur si i tille qe vone zbuloi Orthodhoksine.

Albo

----------


## Matrix

Qe ka dallime, kjo dihet sepse perndryshe nuk do ishin dy kisha por nje

Ceshtja eshte a jane keto dallime shkaku i vertete apo thjesht preteksti per ndarjen.

Marrim psh Filioque. Ai filloi ne shek 6, ndersa ndarja erdhi ne shek 11. Pra i bie qe Kishat lindore per 500 vjet bashkejetuan me Romen pa problem.
Shume shenjtore orthodhokse qe sherbyen ne Lindje ne shekujt 6-10, kane pasur marrdhenie shume te mira me Romen, mjaft te kujtojme ketu Shen Naumin dhe Klementin e Ohrit si dhe Shen Kirillin dhe Methodin e Bullgarise. Te katert keta kane jetuar ne shekujt 9-10.

Une mendoj qe per te kuptuar arsyet se perse erdhi ndarja duhen lexuar interpretimet e te dy kraheve, atehere arsyetimi do te ishte me objektiv dhe me i paanshem.

Jam dakord me shkruesin e artikullit me siper ne ate qe Kisha Orthodhokse ka doktrina te njejta me Kishen Katolike, por perceptime te ndryshme (me perjashtim te Filioque te cilen e sqarova me siper). Por keto perceptime  jane plotesuese, mendoj une, dhe jo kundershtuese.

Realisht ne histori njihen 2 skizma, ajo e Fotit dhe ajo e Kerularit.

E para ne shek 9, e dyta ne shek 11. 

Ne rastin e Fotit, ai kishte probleme personale me Papa Nikolen. Papa nuk e mirepriti zgjidhjen e Fotit si Patriark i Kostandinopojes sepse partiarku ekzistues (Ignati) u shkarkua forcerisht nga perandori i Bizantit Mihali III dhe u zevendesua me Fotin. Kjo solli reagimet negative qe pasuan. Sidoqofte, kjo skizme nuk ishte aq e madhe sa t'i ndante perfundimisht Kishat.

Ajo qe i ndau Kishat ishte Skizma e Mihal Kerularit ne vitin 1054.
Ky patrik urdheroi mbylljen e Kishave te ritit latin ne Kostandinopoje dhe madje arriti deri aty sa te urdheronte edhe hedhjen e Kungatave qe ishin ne Kishat Latine neper rruge qe te shkeleshin me kembe, sepse sipas tij nuk ishin bere sipas rregullave (ishin bere me buke pa-maja). Por kjo ishte nje tradite e pranuar nga te dyja Kishat deri ne ate kohe dhe nuk ishte dicka e re (pra Latinet perdornin buke pa maja dhe Lindoret buke me maja) . Kjo solli reagim ne perendim dhe Papa Leo IX dergoi ne Kostandinopoje nje legate me 3 kardinale me ne krye kardinalin Humberto de Silva per te sqaruar situaten. 
Patriku nuk denjoi t'i priste fare keta per disa muaj. Nderkohe qe papa Leoni IX vdes ne Rome. Kardinali Humberto leshoi nje dokument shkisherimi ne Kishen e Shen Sofise ne 16 Korrik 1054 duke shkisheruar patrikun e Kostandinopojes dhe vartesit e vet.
Me ane te ketij dokumenti nuk u shkisherua gjithe Kisha Orthodhokse, por vetem Mihal Kerulari. Per me teper ky dokument nuk ishte zyrtar sepse papa kishte vdekur tashme dhe papa i ri nuk ishte zgjedhur ende.
Por Kerulari, pas kesaj, deklaroi ndarjen perfundimtare me Romen duke e fshire emrin e Papes nga diptiket. Ky veprim u imitua nga gjithe patriarkanat lindore qe dukej se nuk ishin aq te pavarura ne ate kohe nga Kostandinopoja sa te merrnin vendime objektive.

Ngjarjet qe pasuan e vertetuan se motivet pas kesaj ngjarjeje ishin thjesht deshira per pushtet e Kerularit. Ai me pas rrezoi perandorin e Kostandinopojes (Mihalin VI) duke organizuar nje rebelim dhe e zevendesoi me nje perandor-kukull (Isaakun I Komnen) qe duhej t'i bindej verberisht ketij patriku (viti 1057). Perandori Mihali VI rrezua dhe u detyra te mbyllej ne manastir.Por edhe me perandorin e ri marredheniet u acaruan dhe Kerulari vendosi ta rrezonte edhe kete me synimin per t'u bere vete perandor, por vdiq papritur ne vitin 1059.

Pra duket qarte se i interesuari per ndarjen ishte vetem Mihal Kerulari, edhe ky jo se donte me fort Orthodhoksine, por thjesht pushtetin e kesaj bote dhe si i tille madje nuk arriti dot te behej nje shenjtor ne Kishen Orthodhokse.

Duke u nisur nga keto precedenca (kryesisht invaliditetin e dokumentit shkisherues qe leshoi kardinali Humberto), 
ne vitin 1965 gjate Keshillit te Dyte te Vatikanit, Papa Pali IV dhe patriku i Kostandipojes Athenagora I, e shfuqizuan kete dokument.
Pra keto dy Kisha nuk jane me Kisha armike (nen anatheme), por thjesht Kisha te ndara (nen skizme)

----------


## Luani33

> Per te kuptuar dallimet dogmatike dhe liturgjike midis Kishes Orthodhokse dhe Romano-Katolike, ju ftoj te lexoni artikullin ne krye te kesaj teme qe e gjeni edhe te perkthyer ne shqip. Eshte shkruar nga nje i krishtere katolik i rritur si i tille qe vone zbuloi Orthodhoksine.
> 
> Albo


Per te kuptuar dallimet e dogmave dhe liturgjike midis gjithe Kishave te ndara nder parcela  kudo neper bote .
Po flas thjeshte sepse e Verteta  eshte vetem   Jezus Krishti.
Eshte per te qare dhe qeshur ,A nuk ju thashe me siper Kishat  luftojne me dogma per pushtet toksor...Shkollat Teologjike shpesh, nuk jane bere per te zbuluar thellsite e Zotit Tone,por per te gjetur e persosur Shigjeta argumentash per t'ja hedhur njeri tjetrit me doktrina e studime biblike.
E sa shume shigjeta gjen ne  Bibel, per  t'ja vervitur njeri tjetrit!
Ne faqe te tjera te forumit ,behen bllok Katolik, Ortodoks,e Protestant  e  perpiqen t'ju tregojne argumenta, Myslimaneve,e ateisteve,- Se Ne kemi nje Zot i cili dha jeten Per Ne!!! 
Sa mire kur i degjon te flasin aq bukur per Jezus Krishtin.
Pastaj shkojn neper kishat e tyre dhe mesojne  besimtaret e thjeshte , si te behen me te mire,e si ta kene frike Zotin.Por  nuk harrohet t'ju kujtohet se Vetem ne kishen tuaj gjendet i Pastert Besimi .....Ndersa te tjeret aq larg jane nga Perendia sa veshtire,se do t'i  afrohen parajses! Ata e marrin ashtu sic ja ofrojne, si ai ushqimi i konservuar prej shekujsh.Te ruajtur nder ato godinat e vjetra po drite qe quhet Kisha  beton , ku vlen per te ruajtur vetem "*Veren Vjeter*".Te "thjeshtet" i degjojne plot bindje komentet e Pregatitur nga teologe   plot kopetence (sigurisht qe keta, Krishtin e njohin me universitet)me tituj (besoj edhe rroga te mira), per privilegjet nuk diskutohet!  
Sic duket vetem keta kane  siguri per  celsin e Dijes, Misteret e Moralin e Fese, te Mires dhe te Keqes.Mjafton te jeni te forte e te afte te luftoni brenda dhe jasht  -lloit,Mund t'ju jepet mundesia edhe per karjere... 
Luftoni me doktrin, me Bibel ne dore, Vellezerit tuaj te Krishtere qe ,fati i ka bere te lindin aty ku mbizoteron Ortodoksia ,Katolicizmi apo Protestantizmi, per ju eshte njelloj.Kreret Tuaj duan supermaci !....
  -Me fal thoni Ju,Po c'hyn  Krishti ketu?! 
Sot po mbroni me delikatese Doktrinat,Ortodoks -kunder Katolike(si PS-kunder PD) Apo(Partizani kunder Dinamo)!!  Lexova faqe te tera...Me keqardhje ju them se - Krisht nuk gjeta!  as nje thermi ,as nje pike* Vere te Re !* .  
Kreret Lider, ata,qe Ju perpiqeni t'i imitoni, ne ceremonte e festave ku marrin pjese me  ato puthadore me gjithe religjonet, ndaj gjithe  lloje politikanesh e qeveritaresh te cilet   i bekojne,me servilizem (per t'ju kerkuar edhe ndonje nder)edhe pse e dine qe nuk kane te bejne  fare me Krijuesin .
Edhe pse e dine gjithashtu si dhe ju dhe une qe Mbreteria e Zotit tone nuk eshte keshtu.
 Mbreti i kesaj bote eshte Engjelli i rene,  Paraja,pushteti ,ambicjet per karjera,dhe njeriun i rene.
E pra si mund te godasim njeri tjetrin,ne argumente, me shkrime per historite, ngjarjet e ndodhura  shume kohe me pare nga pasardhes qe s'kane te bejne me ne?Kur ne faqe te tjera i themi njeri tjetrit Krishti te bekofte!A nuk po   akuzoni vellezerit tuaj qe po ndjekin Krishtin.(indirekt)
A nuk eshte sitemi i turpshem formave te organizmit Fetar nder shekuj, qe nga Shtypja e butonit nga Konstandini?shkaku i vertetei doktrinave pa fund!  
Per se me tema te tilla ? pse te behemi shigjetare fetare, te krishtere shqiptare kunder krishtereve shqipetare. Nuk i beni dot dem as nje fije floku sistemeve fetare(cila do qofte) me argumentet tuaj,se jane aq te konsoliduara , me Organizim,me Pasuri(prona e para) me godina Kishash gjigande betoni e cdo gje tjeter qe ju duhet.
 Udheheqje te strukturuara  mire, sa cdo shtet laik i madh do ti kishte zili. Bashkepunues shume te ngushte me Pushtetet e qeverite, shpesh behen edhe sherbyes te politikave te tyre,duke mos harruar qellimin kryesor te cojne sa me shume te thjeshtet  te mbushin kishat te djelave!  
Jo nuk me duket e drejte qe te krishteret te futen neper labirinthe, mistike,ku nuk ju afrohet Zoti i Tyre ,ku nuk gjen as edhe nje fjali ku te shijosh perjetime te thella te Jezus Krishtit, te ushqehesh me Krisht, apo  vargje te Kengeve te Krishtera, te dale nga dashuria  per Krishtin..e te tjera gjera interesante , nga vellezer e motra qe marrin pjese ne kisha te ndryshme dhe derdhin Krisht dhe ushqejne njerin tjetrin ketu bashke ne kete forum. 
Le mos t'i  veme perballe njeri tjetrit  vellezerit!
Le te shtojme  Dashuri nder Ne! 
Le te veme ne dukje ato qe ndertojne  dhe Bashkojne!Jashte strukturave te kishave tradicjonale .
Vetem Krisht te Paster!

----------


## Albo

Skizma midis dy Kishave nuk eshte nje "aksident historik" as nje "faj peshkopesh e patrikesh", as nje "perplasje ideologjike apo per pushtet" midis Konstandinopojes e Romes. Skizma ne thelb te saj eshte e ngritur mbi nje fakt te thjeshte:

- Te ruash e trashegosh te pacenuar besimin apostolik qe na lane Apostujt e Eterit e Kishes, apo ta cenosh kete besim per ta bere ate me te pranueshem per kohen dhe njerezit. Vete misioni i Kishes se Shenjte Orthodhoks, mision i dhene nga Vete Perendia, qe perben edhe qellimin e ekzistences se saj, eshte deshmia e Vertete dhe e Plote e Besimit qe na mesoi Krishti dhe Apostujt: jo vetem cfare besonin, por edhe si adhuronin Perendine, ana liturgjike. Nese Kisha Orthodhokse do te lejonte qe "per hir e unitetit me Kishen Katolike" te kompromentonte kete besim duke pranuar inovacionet e Perendimit, ajo do te pushonte se ekzistuari si Kishe Orthodhokse, nuk do ta meritonte me titullin Orthodhokse. Kurse kendveshtrimi i Kishes Roman-Katolike eshte i tille qe jo vetem i lejon inovacionet e prodhuara ne shekuj, por i njeh Papes se Romes edhe te drejten per te krijuar dogma te reja nga Froni i Shen Pjetrit. Sikur nje Patrik Orthodhoks te guxonte te bente te njejten gje nga Froni i Shen Ndreut, ai do te ndiqej si heretik nga te gjithe besimtaret e thjeshte orthodhokse.

Gjeja tjeter qe ju ngaterroni jane "ndjenjat humaniste" me kungimin e shenjte me Krishtin. Dashurine e Krishtit nuk e shijon dot pa hyre ne Kishe e pa marre pjese ne dhuratat e shenjta shpirterore qe vetem Kisha i ofron: Kungimin e Shenjte. Pra uniteti yne si te krishtere orthodhokse me Krishtin e Kishen, nuk eshte nje "unitet njerezor", nje unitet i ngritur mbi nje levizje ideologjike qe kerkon te bashkoje kisha ne nje; eshte nje unitet shpirteror, kur shijojme gjakun dhe mishin e Krishtit. Kendveshtrimi i shume nga ju nuk ndryshon shume nga kendveshtrimi i shume humanisteve ne bote qe jane per "paqe boterore" e "unitet boteror", por qe kete unitet e paqe nuk e kerkojne duke besuar e perjetuar misteret e Kishes.

Dhe skizma ne Kishen Orthodhokse nuk duhet pare vetem si dicka e keqe; po, eshte per te ardhur keq qe pati nje skizme ne Kishen e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike, por kjo ishte e nevojshme, pasi vetem ne kete menyre Kisha e mban trupin e saj te paster nga herezite dhe mesimet e gabuara. Dhe po ta mendoni thelle thelle, ruajtja e pacenuar dhe e plote e besimit te vertete te krishtere, besimit orthodhoks, eshte me e rendesishme se cdo gje tjeter: me e rendesishme se uniteti i jashtem kishtar apo ideologjite e politikat e kohes. Po humbem kete besim orthodhoks, kemi humbur gjithcka, kemi humbur rrugen per tek Perendia.

Albo

----------


## Matrix

Sidoqofte Albo, une do e vleresoja shume ate qe ka bere Papa Gjon Pali II, i cili kerkoi falje per gjera qe jane bere nga katoliket ne shekujt e meparshem. Ky ngelet nje shembull i mire dhe nje shprese per ta pare te ardhmen me optimizem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

Po keshtu dua te shtoj se nqs skizma nuk do te kishte ndodhur, historia e Evropes do te kishte qene totalisht ndryshe.

Pse e mendoj kete? Sepse nqs njera pjese e trupit vuan, pjesa tjeter duhet te mundohet ta sheroje, jo ta heqe si te panevojshme.

Le te meditojme per nje moment se si do te ishte Evropa sot nqs kjo skizme nuk do kishte ndodhur.

Kostandinopoja do ishte akoma nje qytet i krishter, Shen Sofia do te ishte akoma nje katerdrale orthodhokse. Ballkani (duke perfshire dhe Shqiperine) do ishte nje territor 100% i krishter. Inkuizicioni dhe Kryqezatat ne Perendim nuk do kishin ndodhur. Fenomeni i nacionalizmit te semure nuk do zhvillohej ne ballkan. Protestantizmi nuk do te kishte lindur. Shekullarizmi edhe nqs do ekzistonte, nuk do kishte permasat qe ka sot. Ndoshta asnje nga lufterat boterore nuk do ishte zhvilluar.

Keto qe thashe me siper mund te duken si nje idealizem, por po te thellohesh pak e kupton se keto fenomene qe linden ne mijevjecarin II, ne menyre direkte ose indirekte lidhen me skizmen. Dikur dy qendrat e Krishterimit - Roma dhe Kostandinopoja - perbenin nje ekuiliber dhe balancim forcash. Kur ky ekuiliber u prish, gjithe situata nderkombetare ndryshoi. Secila qender e krishtere e mbronte qendren tjeter dhe ne njefare mase "e detyronte" te rizbulonte pasurite e besimit te krishtere sa here qe kishte lekundje nga pikepamje njerezore.

----------


## Albo

> Po keshtu dua te shtoj se nqs skizma nuk do te kishte ndodhur, historia e Evropes do te kishte qene totalisht ndryshe.


Njerezit besimtare nuk pyesin "Si do te ishte historia e Evropes nese X e Y nuk do te kishin ndodhur... ?" njerezit me besim luten: "Beme o Perendi te denje te shoh Vullnetin tend ne jeten time." Qe do te thote se besimtari nuk e humbet kohen e tij me revizionimin e historise, cfare do te ishte e cfare nuk eshte, por mundohet qe te beje nje jete te denje per syte e Perendise, me shpresen se Perendia do ta shohe te denje qe t'i dhuroje dhuraten e vizionit qe vjen nga lart, te kuptuarit se pse historia e njerezimit eshte ajo qe eshte.

Nuk duhet te harrojme, qe kur vjen fjala tek Kisha, nuk eshte vetem qoftelargu e ushtria e tij qe sulmojne Kishen, por eshte dhe Fryma e Shenjte e Perendise qe e mbron dhe vepron brenda Kishes, ne shpirtrat tane, e rrjedhimisht edhe ne historine e njerezimit. Premtimi i Krishtit per ne eshte qe askush nuk do te guxoje te preki Kishen e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike dhe besimin e shenjte orthodhoks qe kjo Kishe ruan e ua transmeton brezave.

Nuk duhet te udhehiqemi nga vullneti yne i ngushte njerezor, duhet te lutemi qe Perendia te na beje te denje te shohim planet e Veta per jetet tona.

Albo

----------


## toni77_toni

Ju përbej, o vëllezër, pashë Emrin e Zotit tonë Jezu Krishtit: jini të gjithë një mendimi e të mos ketë përçarje ndër ju, por të jeni në përkim të plotë me ndjenja e në mendime. Sepse, o vëllezër, njerëzit e Klojes më lajmëruan se mes jush ka grindje. 

Ja, ku e kam fjalën: secili prej jush thotë:

Unë jam i Palit!

Unë i Apolit!

Unë i Kefës!

Unë jam i Krishtit!

Vallë, a qenka Krishti i ndarë? *A mos u kryqëzua Pali për ju*? Apo u pagëzuat në emër të Palit? (1 e Kor 1; 10-11)


Dhe, njëmend, derisa në mes jush të ketë smirë e grindje, a thua nuk jeni tokësorë, a thua nuk silleni në mënyrën e njeriut thjesht lëndor?  Sepse, kur ndonjëri thotë: *Unë jam i Palit* e një tjetër: *Unë jam i Apolit*, a nuk jeni vetëm njerëz thjesht natyrorë?

Po çka është Apoli? Çka është Pali? *Shërbëtorë*, me anë të të cilëve ju e pranuat fenë. Secili veproi sipas dhuratave që Hyji i dha:  Unë mbolla, Apoli lagu, *por Hyji bëri që të rritet*.  Kështu: nuk është gjë as ai që mbjell e as ai që lag, por Hyji që bën të rritet. *Ai që mbjell e ai që lag janë të barabartë*. Secili sipas mundit që të ketë bërë, do ta marrë shpërblimin.  Sepse ne punojmë së bashku në punën e Hyjit; e ju jeni ara e Hyjit e ndërtesa e Hyjit. (1 e Kor 3; 3-9)

_respekte_

----------

mesia4ever (02-09-2014)

----------

